
$1,000 Personal Genome Coming: Are We Ready? - Anon84
http://www.webmd.com/news/20100429/1000-dollar-personal-genome-coming-are-we-ready?src=RSS_PUBLIC
======
devjen44
Hold on! I'm almost ready! ...with the personal genome browser I'm building
<http://devonjensen.com/screenshots.html>

